# Supplements



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

What supplements does everyone add to meals and reasoning behind it.? 
How often?


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

I just use Grizzly Salmon Oil (I buy the biggest bottle) and eggs.  I just put 3 pumps per meal and Chloe gets a nice shiny coat from it. 

Grizzly Salmon Oil Dog & Cat Supplement, 32-oz


----------



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

One person?


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

I put Nupro Silver powder on their breakfast every morning. Dinner rotates through fish oil, coconut oil, tuna, eggs, yogurt, and vitamin E.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

*
*
I’ve been feeding raw for about 20 years now, and believe that since it isn’t a “fresh kill” nutrients are missing, so I supplement feeding with several items:
*
*
We’ve always given several different supplements but a few months ago, we switched to the “Feed-Sentials” line. Our 8 ½ year old female started acting like a puppy again after being on it for about 3 weeks! It’s been amazing to watch the difference on “whole food” supplements!
*Sunday Sundae* (Digestive Enzyme & Pro-Biotic Combo): I give this to help assimilate their food efficiently and to keep their gut healthy since 75% of disease begins in the gut,
*Feed Sentials K9 Nutrients*: Multi Vitamins – combination of whole foods which provides a full spectrum vitamins with co-factors which amplify benefits): 
*Sh-emp Oil;* Combination of Herring Oil, Coconut Oil, and Hemp Oil. This is fantastic b/c I don’t have to have open 3 bottles anymore! 
Coconut Oil - contains anti-bacterial, anti-fungal, anti-viral, properties, supports the immune system and helps maintain healthy intestinal flora.
Herring Oil: is a source of brain enhancing DHA/EPA, which can be converted by the body into Omega 3. Hemp Oil: is a source of Omega 6, 3, 9 and GLA (Gamma Linoleic Acid).
*Phyt-n-Chance*: contain super foods, which include cleansing/detoxification, anti inflammation, and phyto nutrition supporting immune health: 
*Power Of EA’s*: contains health enriching oils that are high in omega 3. It also provides a rich source of beta carotene, another anti inflammatory and complete, natural vitamin E from two separate ingredients which provide four tocopherols. 

*OmaPrem (Green Lipid Mussels):* For Joint health (My husband and I also take it.) - “It is a unique patented marine lipid group comprising a unique combination of different non-polar lipid groups and Omega 3 polyunsaturated fatty acids which are extracted from the New Zealand green-lipped mussel by way of a patented supercritical fluid extraction process using liquefied CO2. The final mussel oil product contains no fillers and maintains a high purity and potency level that is associated with the raw green lipped mussel.” - See more at: Omaprem FAQ | Powerful All Natural Pain Relief | Patented Omega-3 Supplement from the Green Lipped Mussel


MSM: For Joint health: ARTHRIX Plus contains MSM, glucosamine, Ester-C, chondroitin and cetyl myristoleate to help dogs and cats with joint problems 


Anti-Inflammatory/joint support: I rotate with 2 products that contain Tumeric and other herbals. New Chapter Zyflamend and CTR by Physiologics


I split all supplements into 2 feedings. So 2 X per day.


I also detox them sever times per year with Herbal Hepaclenz by Professional Formulas.

Eggs 4 X per week and Sardines 4 X per week added to the raw food.


Moms


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I rotate coconut, fish, and hemp oil. They get bee pollen, bug off garlic, and tumeric daily. For one week out of the month I give them DE.


----------



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

Good info... Thanks everyone  


Side note... What does everyone use for heart worm prevention? ( as natural as possible )


----------



## AlexanderVaugh (Aug 28, 2020)

I try to add protein. I go to the gym every day and I need vitamins


----------



## Massastar (Nov 13, 2020)

I add sea moss to my food. It is useful for immunity. Moss strengthens the immune system with the help by vitamins and antioxidants that it contains. Improves digestion, as it is able to fight bacteria. Most importantly, sea moss replenishes the necessary vitamins. This sea moss can be applied to the face. It has the property of rapid wound healing, thanks to it, the inflammation on the face quickly disappears. I read about this moss at https://druggenius.com/nutrition/irish-sea-moss-uses-benefits-and-side-effects/.


----------

